# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا أخبار العملاء يتهافتون بأعداد كبيرة على متاجر آبل لإستبدال بطاريات هواتف iPhone الخاصة بهم

## mohamed73

كوسيلة للإعتذار للعملاء عن الطريقة التي تعاملت بها مع هواتف iPhone  القديمة ذات البطاريات المنهكة، قامت شركة آبل بتخفيص تكلفة إستبدال  البطارية من 79$ إلى 29$. ومما لا يثير الدهشة هو أن قرار شركة آبل أدى إلى  إمتلاء متاجر آبل الرسمية بعدد كبير من العملاء الذين يبحثون عن تبديل  بطاريات هواتفهم الذكية.بينما كنا نعلم بأنه سيكون هناك ضغط على متاجر آبل الرسمية من قبل  العملاء الذين يبحثون عن تبديل بطاريات هواتفهم الذكية، فيبدو أن الأمور  خرجت عن السيطرة في Genius Bar بحيث تم تأخير عمليات إستبدال البطاريات من  عدة أيام إلى عدة أسابيع. في الأيام العادية، كانت عملية إستبدال البطارية  تستغرق 48 ساعة، ولكن الآن بعد أن أصبح هناك ضغط كبير على المتجر، فقد أصبح  من الصعب على الموظفين في شركة آبل خدمة كافة العملاء في زمن قصير. ذلك ظاهر أيضا على شبكة تويتر حيث الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] العديد  من المستخدمين من التأخير الحاصل عندما يتعلق الأمر بإستبدال بطاريات  هواتفهم الذكية. وعلاوة على ذلك، فقد كشف تقرير حديث أيضا بأن ملاك iPhone 6  Plus هم الأكثر تضررًا مع العلم بأن معظم تلك الشكاوى تم تقديمها من قبل  ملاك هذا الهاتف. في الواقع، بعض ملاك iPhone 6 Plus بحاجة إلى الإنتظار  حتى أواخر شهر مارس أو أوائل شهر أبريل لإستبدال بطاريات هواتفهم الذكية. في حين أننا لا نستطيع أن نكون متأكدين مما إذا كانت هناك صلة أم لا،  فقد كانت هناك تقارير في الأونة الأخيرة عن حالتي إحتراق هواتف iPhone في  سويسرا وإسبانيا بينما كان يجري إستبدال بطارياتها من قبل الموظفين.

----------

